# Amount of pressure during oral sex



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

After you have been with someone your whole adult life you don’t run across too many surprises but my wife did indeed surprise me a few years ago. For no specific reason we hadn’t ever really used a female superior position when she was on the receiving end. I was really surprised at the amount of pressure that she preferred when we started regularly doing this.

Question for the women.......Do you prefer a lot of pressure?

I guess I was caught off guard because oral has always been a sure fire road to the O for her. Or perhaps her preference has just changed in time.....


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

At the risk of sounding gross....do you mean pressure from the guy's tongue...?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> At the risk of sounding gross....do you mean pressure from the guy's tongue...?


*Contingent that it is, that's largely a question for the recipient to answer!

Some like very light pressure while others literally love to have a more than enthused face buried down in there! And at other times, they may prefer the exact opposite!

An ongoing dialogue and exacting communication is paramount! Guess that's why they call it "oral!"*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> At the risk of sounding gross....do you mean pressure from the guy's tongue...?


Yes but I’ll try to rephrase 

Since she is on top she is in control of how much “weight she lets down”

Uggghhhh .... this thread isn’t even started and I feel like it’s a train wreck already....


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

While not a direct answer to your question I do believe that we all change over time. We read something or talk to a friends or just come to new conclusions about ourselves.

After ringing my wife bell for the last 15 years she suddenly did something new last week while we were celebrating our marriage.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Yes but I’ll try to rephrase
> 
> Since she is on top she is in control of how much “weight she lets down”
> 
> Uggghhhh .... this thread isn’t even started and I feel like it’s a train wreck already....


Lol!!! Well, she might not be in total control, because the longer she's "over" you, the harder it might be to hold herself up the way she likes; not to mention, the more the pleasure, umm, intensifies, the harder it can be to, umm, control the height of the "weight"...if you know what I mean...?


----------



## Butterfly_Princess (Nov 17, 2019)

I agree that this thread is a little bit confusing in some ways or another.
If my husband is giving me oral I sometimes prefer a different style at any given time and yet sometimes I just tell him to do whatever he wants.
If I am giving my husband oral...i will say that I am a bit of a professional at doing it. Not eating or drinking 2 hours prior helps out immensely!
Is that the answer you're looking for? LOL!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Female superior position is girl on top. So you were surprised how much pressure she placed while sitting on your face? 

For me... I like to control it. Kinda like a man grabbing the women’s head when she gives a BJ. I like the man to start slow and gentle and then when I am warmed up I will eventually grab your head and take over. Yes I’m aggressive but I like what I like.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Female superior position is girl on top. So you were surprised how much pressure she placed while sitting on your face?
> 
> For me... I like to control it. Kinda like a man grabbing the women’s head when she gives a BJ. I like the man to start slow and gentle and then when I am warmed up I will eventually grab your head and take over. Yes I’m aggressive but I like what I like.


Is it possible that it takes "pressure" to control placement of the tongue? Without pressure, your husband's tongue is free to wander. It goes where he puts it. The only way you can change that, to take control as it were, is by essentially making the tongue relatively stationary and moving/grinding your body.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Is it possible that it takes "pressure" to control placement of the tongue? Without pressure, your husband's tongue is free to wander. It goes where he puts it. The only way you can change that, to take control as it were, is by essentially making the tongue relatively stationary and moving/grinding your body.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make sense?




Yea it makes sense. I personally don’t like a strong wondering tongue. I’ll take lips open over my clit slow but semi firm tongue with light sucking. I’ve never used the womanizer vibrator but it looks like a good time.

I think it’s just like giving a bj. Different people like different things. There’s a million ways to do it you just have to figure out what your partner likes. I think there are a few universal rules though, like no teeth on the ****, and don’t rub a dry clit, ouch.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> After you have been with someone your whole adult life you don’t run across too many surprises but my wife did indeed surprise me a few years ago. For no specific reason we hadn’t ever really used a female superior position when she was on the receiving end. I was really surprised at the amount of pressure that she preferred when we started regularly doing this.
> 
> Question for the women.......Do you prefer a lot of pressure?
> 
> I guess I was caught off guard because oral has always been a sure fire road to the O for her. Or perhaps her preference has just changed in time.....


I can answer for my ex. When she was on top there were times when it was about as forceful as she could make it. During those times it felt like she was going to suffocate me or bloody my nose with how hard she was pressing and how hard she was moving. She would have to be in a particular mood for something like that though. My job at that point was to make sure my teeth stayed covered, my tongue stayed out, and when she finally collapsed I caught her with my legs.

As a general rule the more turned on she was, the harder she wanted me to press with my tongue or suck.


----------



## Lady2019 (Nov 5, 2019)

Its just like sex. Some days I’d like a slow grind to get that O and some days I’d like to be (bad word) hard. 😉 Same with oral sometimes soft is nice sometimes aggressive is a must.... from an on top positioning my husband enjoys me standing on him especially if I can stand on him and masturbate. As I near and reach climax I just cannot control how much pressure I am putting on him and he enjoys that... I’d imagine in a woman on top for oral it would be the same thing eventually keeping weight off is going to turn into slouching and giving in...


----------

